# SATA Drives + Heavy Usage = Unusable System

## _pi

I'm running a Seagate Barracuda 250 GB 7200 RPM. My partions are as follows

```

/dev/sda1 ext3 ~10GB /

/dev/sda2 ext3 ~235GB /home

/dev/sda3 ext2 ~32MB /boot

```

Whenever I have heavy disc usage such as copying large files (~1.7 GB) or untaring them and passing them through gzip (tar -xf) the entire system slows to a CRAWL. Not a single thing works, the entire system (while in X) locks up for a bit  I can change through windows if I'm lucky.

How to emulate:

```

1) USE="nowin" emerge nwn-data

2) Wait for it to download/md5sum

3) While it copies over to /var/tmp (useless portage redudancy) and while it extracts system locks up randomly at points.

```

```

1) dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/file

2) gzip -c /tmp/file > /tmp/file.gz

```

```

1) Moving untaring or doing anything that requires copying or creating new files with files over ~1 GB

```

My specs are:

```

Core2Duo E6600

GA-P35-DS3R Motherboard

4 GB RAM PC 800

```

This does this even when AHCI is on and off. Full kernel config / lspci coming soon (Currently not at the computer), however I'm using SLUB and CFQ I tried to switching it to SLAB however it didn't work. I'm having low-latency desktop preempt, and I tried regular desktop preempt and no preempt none of that fixed it to any avail. The chipset is ICH9 and I do have it enabled in Kernel config as built in, I have tried taking out Generic ATA/SATA/IDE that still did not fix the problem. I have also tried booting with mem=3072M hoping it was my 4GB of RAM. 64GB Highmem is not enabled, and I am using flat memory. I also do not have nonstandard for embedded, or experimental options. I mount all the partitions with the default options, noatime doesn't help my case, I haven't found it doesn't detract or add to the problem.

```
hdparm -t /dev/sda1
```

 gives ~60 mbps. My kernel is currently 2.6.24.4-gentoo-r4.

----------

## _pi

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

05:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

05:00.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

```

kernel config

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.24-gentoo-r4

# Tue Apr  1 22:00:00 2008

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_QUICKLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=19

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

# CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

CONFIG_LSF=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_NR_QUICK=1

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

# CONFIG_IRQBALANCE is not set

CONFIG_BOOT_IOREMAP=y

# CONFIG_SECCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_300=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=300

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP=m

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_BIC is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ENABLED is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=y

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_MSG is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5=y

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

#

# Wireless

#

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH=y

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDE_ARCH_OBSOLETE_INIT=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=y

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

CONFIG_VETH=y

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=y

# CONFIG_R8169_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGBE is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

# CONFIG_NIU is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TEHUTI is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR=m

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_GTCO is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_KBTAB is not set

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_WACOM=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVAUDIO=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA7432=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9875=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA6588 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER_CUSTOMIZE is not set

CONFIG_TUNER_MT20XX=m

CONFIG_TUNER_TDA8290=m

CONFIG_TUNER_TEA5761=m

CONFIG_TUNER_TEA5767=m

CONFIG_TUNER_SIMPLE=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_GEN=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DMA_SG=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

CONFIG_DAB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMAC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CORGI is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_7x14 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_10x18 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTS64 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PORTMAN2X4 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

#

# SoC Audio support for SuperH

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PERSIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION is not set

#

# Userspace I/O

#

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_VARS is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="UTF-8"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="UTF-8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=y

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_DLM=y

# CONFIG_DLM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_INSTRUMENTATION=y

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING=y

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Security options

#

CONFIG_KEYS=y

# CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK_XFRM is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_ROOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_GEODE is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_CRC7=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

----------

## paulbiz

Hi,

I am affected too. It is a known problem and AFAIK there is no solution. There is a very long thread somewhere in these boards about it with hundreds of replies, basically saying SATA performance is horrible for many people. Hopefully it is something that will be figured out and fixed in a future Linux Kernel. I don't know if it is specific to brands of drives, controllers or what. But it's really bad. My old 120 gig IDE hard drive on my old computer (less than half speed of current one) was much better performing, sadly.

EDIT: I think this is the thread I was thinking about: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-482731.html

----------

## eccerr0r

For the reproduction of this issue,

When things stop, it totally starts ignoring the keyboard or network?  Lose network connectivity due to timeouts?

Sure it's not queuing issues, where a flood of requests will stall new disk requests until one completes?

I've yet to reproduce this issue.  Not sure how to yet...

----------

## paulbiz

I can't speak for the original poster, but for me I notice it like this:

Anything that accesses (read or write) to the affected drive during the heavy activity will hang (well, it eventually gets its turn but it's very very slow). User Interface "mostly" hangs. I can move the mouse, and if I'm on an active window that is not accessing the disk (like, Konsole running "top") it's okay, but I can't click onto any other windows. I have tried running with no swap and it still happens. If I'm downloading a file from Firefox to the affected drive, for example, the download stops until it gets its turn at the disk and then a huge burst of queued network data comes in to the download window (and it briefly thinks the network speed is extremely fast, after thinking it was 0.00kb/sec during the frozen time).

I have a RAID5 on sata_nv and it seems to be okay, but it is hard to judge because it is RAID and it's using Samsung drives. My main drive is not on a RAID, and it is a Maxtor (Seagate) using sata_sil24 controller. All drives are at 3.0Gbps. So maybe it's a controller/driver issue.

----------

## _pi

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> For the reproduction of this issue,
> 
> When things stop, it totally starts ignoring the keyboard or network?  Lose network connectivity due to timeouts?
> 
> Sure it's not queuing issues, where a flood of requests will stall new disk requests until one completes?
> ...

 

Network connectivity stays AFIAK. However things start ignoring keyboard and mouse, Xorg refresh slows to a halt. 

However as far as I remember I didn't have this problem on Arch or CRUX (note same kernel config was used). I've also tried Vanilla sources and genkernel and the problem still exists. It seems Paulbiz and I are on different controllers so this must be some sort of hardware affected issue. I'm using the ICH9 Intel ESB drivers, however I have a secondary SATA controller JMicro I don't know if it's affected by this. Also here's a dmesg log, it seems pretty interesting.

```

Linux version 2.6.24.4 (root@Omnicron) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Gentoo 4.2.3 p1.0)) #

1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Apr 2 20:56:50 EDT 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000cfee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cfee0000 - 00000000cfee3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cfee3000 - 00000000cfef0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cfef0000 - 00000000cff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000e4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000130000000 (usable)

Warning only 4GB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM64G enabled kernel.

3200MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f5240

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 1048576) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->  1048576

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->  1048576

On node 0 totalpages: 1048576

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 6400 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 812800 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F6C30, 0014 (r0 GBT   )

ACPI: RSDT CFEE3040, 003C (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: FACP CFEE30C0, 0074 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: DSDT CFEE3180, 4B32 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI     1000 MSFT  100000C)

ACPI: FACS CFEE0000, 0040

ACPI: HPET CFEE7E00, 0038 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU       98)

ACPI: MCFG CFEE7E80, 003C (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: APIC CFEE7D00, 0084 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: SSDT CFEE7F00, 015C (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20040311)

ACPI: SSDT CFEE8390, 0275 (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20040311)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at e6000000 (gap: e4000000:1ac00000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1040384

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1 vga=795

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 2333.347 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 3366344k/4194304k available (3125k kernel code, 39252k reserved, 1186k data, 280k init, 2489216k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff9b000 - 0xfffff000   ( 400 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc053e000 - 0xc0584000   ( 280 kB)

      .data : 0xc040d746 - 0xc0536110   (1186 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc040d746   (3125 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

SLUB: Genslabs=11, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4671.83 BogoMIPS (lpj=7782137)

Security Framework initialized

Capability LSM initialized

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3fd 00000000 00000001 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e3fd 00000000 00000001 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 12k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6550  @ 2.33GHz stepping 0b

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4668.13 BogoMIPS (lpj=7777813)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3fd 00000000 00000001 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e3fd 00000000 00000001 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6550  @ 2.33GHz stepping 0b

Total of 2 processors activated (9339.96 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

net_namespace: 64 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 *14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnpacpi: exceeded the max number of mem resources: 12

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0

hpet0: 4 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

system 00:01: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x290-0x29f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x290-0x294 has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x880-0x88f has been reserved

system 00:0a: ioport range 0x400-0x4bf could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xd3000-0xd3fff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xcfee0000-0xcfefffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0x100000-0xcfedffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfed10000-0xfed1dfff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffb7ffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: e4000000-e7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: ea000000-ea0fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.4

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: e8000000-e9ffffff

  PREFETCH window: ea300000-ea3fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: ea100000-ea1fffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.4[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

DLM (built Apr  2 2008 20:54:36) installed

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie03]

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

fakephp: Fake PCI Hot Plug Controller Driver

acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.5

pciehp: HPC vendor_id 8086 device_id 2940 ss_vid 0 ss_did 0

pciehp: Cannot get control of hotplug hardware for pci 0000:00:1c.0

pciehp: HPC vendor_id 8086 device_id 2946 ss_vid 0 ss_did 0

pciehp: Cannot get control of hotplug hardware for pci 0000:00:1c.3

pciehp: HPC vendor_id 8086 device_id 2948 ss_vid 0 ss_did 0

pciehp: Cannot get control of hotplug hardware for pci 0000:00:1c.4

pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe5000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 10240k, total 14336k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x32, linelength=5120, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:afd0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cb033, set palette = c00cb08e

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

fbcon: VESA VGA (fb0) is primary device

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/virtual/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/virtual/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: SSDT CFEE8300, 0087 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20040311)

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

loop: module loaded

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

r8169 0000:04:00.0: no MSI. Back to INTx.

eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xf8828000, 00:1a:4d:4b:1c:47, XID 38000000 IRQ 16

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:03:00.0: version 3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

ahci 0000:03:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:03:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xea000000 port 0xea000100 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xea000000 port 0xea000180 irq 17

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: HPA detected: current 488395055, native 488397168

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3250410AS, 3.AAA, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 488395055 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3250410AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488395055 512-byte hardware sectors (250058 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488395055 512-byte hardware sectors (250058 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi2 : ata_piix

scsi3 : ata_piix

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd600 ctl 0xd700 bmdma 0xda00 irq 17

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd800 ctl 0xd900 bmdma 0xda08 irq 17

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

scsi4 : ata_piix

scsi5 : ata_piix

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xdd00 ctl 0xde00 bmdma 0xe100 irq 17

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xdf00 ctl 0xe000 bmdma 0xe108 irq 17

ata5.00: HPA detected: current 234439535, native 234441648

ata5.00: ATA-7: TOSHIBA MK1234GSX, AH001A, max UDMA/100

ata5.00: 234439535 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata5.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TOSHIBA MK1234GS AH00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 234439535 512-byte hardware sectors (120033 MB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 234439535 512-byte hardware sectors (120033 MB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.1 to 64

scsi6 : pata_jmicron

scsi7 : pata_jmicron

ata7: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xb000 ctl 0xb100 bmdma 0xb400 irq 16

ata8: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xb200 ctl 0xb300 bmdma 0xb408 irq 16

ata7.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GSA-H54N, 1.00, max UDMA/66

ata7.01: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202G, SB00, max UDMA/66

ata7.01: limited to UDMA/33 due to 40-wire cable

ata7.00: configured for UDMA/66

ata7.01: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H54N 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

scsi 6:0:1:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202G  SB00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 16x/16x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr 6:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1

sr 6:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

aoe: AoE v32 initialised.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xea205000

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 19, io mem 0xea204000

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

rtc_cmos: probe of 00:04 failed with error -16

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.15 (Tue Nov 20 19:16:42 2007 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC882, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xea200000 irq 20

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

SCTP: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 43690)

Using IPI Shortcut mode

drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 280k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000d100

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000d200

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

bttv: driver version 0.9.17 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000d000

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 0000:05:00.0, irq: 22, latency: 32, mmio: 0xea100000

bttv0: detected: Leadtek TV 2000 XP [card=34], PCI subsystem ID is 107d:6609

bttv0: using: Leadtek WinFast 2000/ WinFast 2000 XP [card=34,autodetected]

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=003ff502 [init]

bttv0: tuner type=5

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... <6>ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 19, io base 0x0000d300

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

tuner 1-0061: chip found @ 0xc2 (bt878 #0 [sw])

tuner-simple 1-0061: type set to 5 (Philips PAL_BG (FI1216 and compatibles))

tuner 1-0061: type set to Philips PAL_BG (FI1

tuner-simple 1-0061: type set to 5 (Philips PAL_BG (FI1216 and compatibles))

tuner 1-0061: type set to Philips PAL_BG (FI1

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

bttv0: registered device radio0

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

input: bttv IR (card=34) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:05:00.0/input/input2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 17, io base 0x0000d400

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000d500

hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:53:07 PST 2008

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

```

----------

## paulbiz

Here's my dmesg in case it helps (ata3 is the disk in question):

```
>Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-0000000240000000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  2359296

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      155

    0:      256 ->   786416

    0:  1048576 ->  2359296

On node 0 totalpages: 2097035

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1357 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2582 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 768040 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 17920 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 1292800 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfeff0000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at d2000000 (gap: d0000000:20000000)

PERCPU: Allocating 29424 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 2063422

Policy zone: Normal

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6 doscsi dodmraid nmi_watchdog=0

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

hpet clockevent registered

TSC calibrated against HPET

time.c: Detected 3000.000 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Checking aperture...

PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

Placing software IO TLB between 0x104b000 - 0x504b000

Memory: 8187468k/9437184k available (3067k kernel code, 200672k reserved, 1293k data, 392k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6003.63 BogoMIPS (lpj=3001819)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

Freeing SMP alternatives: 31k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

APIC timer calibration result 20833314

Detected 20.833 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5999.99 BogoMIPS (lpj=2999997)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 06

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 3

  groups: 1 2

  domain 1: span 3

   groups: 3

CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 3

  groups: 2 1

  domain 1: span 3

   groups: 3

net_namespace: 120 bytes

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

   generic_sse: 11012.000 MB/sec

xor: using function: generic_sse (11012.000 MB/sec)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:0f.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LP2P] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMC1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA2] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AMC1] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASA2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x295-0x314 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x880-0x88f has been reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfeff0000-0xfeff00ff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xbfff0000-0xbfffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0x100000-0xbffeffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfeff0000-0xfeff03ff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: ea000000-edffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: efc00000-efcfffff

  PREFETCH window: efd00000-efdfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0f.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: efb00000-efbfffff

  PREFETCH window: efe00000-efefffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:16.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: efa00000-efafffff

  PREFETCH window: ef900000-ef9fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:16.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 524288 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 524288 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

fuse init (API version 7.9)

async_tx: api initialized (async)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:16.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:16.0:pcie00]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: SSDT BFFF8B40, 022A (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20041203)

ACPI: SSDT BFFF9000, 0152 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20041203)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP55: IDE controller (0x10de:0x036e rev 0xa1) at  PCI slot 0000:00:0d.0

NFORCE-MCP55: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP55: 0000:00:0d.0 (rev a1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

NFORCE-MCP55: IDE port disabled

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

sata_sil24 0000:02:00.0: version 1.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [APC7] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

scsi0 : sata_sil24

scsi1 : sata_sil24

ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 host m128@0xefcff000 port 0xefcf8000 irq 16

ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 host m128@0xefcff000 port 0xefcfa000 irq 16

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: version 3.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

scsi2 : sata_nv

scsi3 : sata_nv

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9f0 ctl 0xbf0 bmdma 0xf700 irq 23

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xb70 bmdma 0xf708 irq 23

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-7: MAXTOR STM3320820AS, 3.AAE, max UDMA/133

ata3.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata4.00: ATAPI: SONY    DVD RW AW-G170S, 1.72, max UDMA/66

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/66

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      MAXTOR STM332082 3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 >

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            SONY     DVD RW AW-G170S  1.72 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.1[B] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.1 to 64

scsi4 : sata_nv

scsi5 : sata_nv

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9e0 ctl 0xbe0 bmdma 0xf200 irq 22

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xb60 bmdma 0xf208 irq 22

ata5: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata5.00: ATA-8: SAMSUNG HD501LJ, CR100-10, max UDMA7

ata5.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata6: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata6.00: ATA-8: SAMSUNG HD501LJ, CR100-10, max UDMA7

ata6.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD501LJ  CR10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD501LJ  CR10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdc: sdc1

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASA2] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.2[C] -> Link [ASA2] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.2 to 64

scsi6 : sata_nv

scsi7 : sata_nv

ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf100 ctl 0xf000 bmdma 0xed00 irq 21

ata8: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xef00 ctl 0xee00 bmdma 0xed08 irq 21

ata7: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata7.00: ATA-8: SAMSUNG HD501LJ, CR100-10, max UDMA7

ata7.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata7.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata8: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata8.00: ATA-8: SAMSUNG HD501LJ, CR100-10, max UDMA7

ata8.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata8.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD501LJ  CR10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdd: sdd1

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD501LJ  CR10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sde: sde1

sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI disk

sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:0b.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 20, io mem 0xefffe000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i2c /dev entries driver

md: linear personality registered for level -1

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

raid6: int64x1   2699 MB/s

raid6: int64x2   3480 MB/s

raid6: int64x4   3503 MB/s

raid6: int64x8   2761 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    5074 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    5511 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4    9097 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (9097 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: multipath personality registered for level -4

md: faulty personality registered for level -5

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.12.0-ioctl (2007-10-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

device-mapper: multipath: version 1.0.5 loaded

device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded

device-mapper: multipath emc: version 0.0.3 loaded

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver

wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: Scanned 4 and added 4 devices.

md: autorun ...

md: considering sde1 ...

md:  adding sde1 ...

md:  adding sdd1 ...

md:  adding sdc1 ...

md:  adding sdb1 ...

md: created md0

md: bind<sdb1>

md: bind<sdc1>

md: bind<sdd1>

md: bind<sde1>

md: running: <sde1><sdd1><sdc1><sdb1>

raid5: device sde1 operational as raid disk 3

raid5: device sdd1 operational as raid disk 2

raid5: device sdc1 operational as raid disk 1

raid5: device sdb1 operational as raid disk 0

raid5: allocated 4274kB for md0

raid5: raid level 5 set md0 active with 4 out of 4 devices, algorithm 2

RAID5 conf printout:

 --- rd:4 wd:4

 disk 0, o:1, dev:sdb1

 disk 1, o:1, dev:sdc1

 disk 2, o:1, dev:sdd1

 disk 3, o:1, dev:sde1

md: ... autorun DONE.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 392k freed

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 23, io mem 0xeffff000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

ndiswrapper version 1.52 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)

usb 2-9: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00

i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c80

ndiswrapper (link_pe_images:576): fixing KI_USER_SHARED_DATA address in the driver

ndiswrapper: driver net5211 (,06/21/2007,5.3.0.56) loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> Link [APC7] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ndiswrapper (ZwClose:2227): closing handle 0x0 not implemented

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

usb 2-9: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-10: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

ndiswrapper: using IRQ 16

usb 2-10: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

wlan0: ethernet device 00:15:af:15:e3:3e using serialized NDIS driver: net5211, version: 0x50003, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 168C:001C.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:08.0[A] -> Link [APC1] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:08.0 to 64

usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[efbff000-efbff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.61.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.0 to 64

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Dell Dell USB Mouse as /class/input/input3

input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Dell Dell USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-9

input: Unicomp  Endura Keyboard  as /class/input/input4

input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Unicomp  Endura Keyboard ] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-10

input: Unicomp  Endura Keyboard  as /class/input/input5

input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Unicomp  Endura Keyboard ] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-10

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

forcedeth 0000:00:11.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x5043 @ 1, addr 00:50:8d:9c:17:44

forcedeth 0000:00:11.0: highdma csum vlan pwrctl mgmt timirq gbit lnktim msi desc-v3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AMC1] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [AMC1] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:12.0 to 64

udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

forcedeth 0000:00:12.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x5043 @ 2, addr 00:50:8d:9c:17:45

forcedeth 0000:00:12.0: highdma csum vlan pwrctl mgmt timirq gbit lnktim msi desc-v3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [APC5] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:51:09 PST 2008

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[B] -> Link [AAZA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.1 to 64

udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth2

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00508d00009953e1]

EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal

loop: module loaded

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 2000052k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2000052k

eth1: no link during initialization.

eth2: no link during initialization.

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth2: link is not ready

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.9

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8

abituguru3: found Abit uGuru3, motherboard ID: 0019 (unknown)

coretemp coretemp.0: Using undocumented features, absolute temperature might be wrong!

coretemp coretemp.1: Using undocumented features, absolute temperature might be wrong!

ndiswrapper: device wlan0 removed

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:04:00.0 disabled

usbcore: deregistering interface driver ndiswrapper

ndiswrapper version 1.52 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)

ndiswrapper (link_pe_images:576): fixing KI_USER_SHARED_DATA address in the driver

ndiswrapper: driver net5211 (,06/21/2007,5.3.0.56) loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> Link [APC7] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ndiswrapper (ZwClose:2227): closing handle 0x0 not implemented

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

ndiswrapper: using IRQ 16

wlan0: ethernet device 00:15:af:15:e3:3e using serialized NDIS driver: net5211, version: 0x50003, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 168C:001C.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on dm-0, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi8 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SAMSUNG  J13P158017       0-06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdf: sdf1

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI disk

sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: checktime reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on sdf1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

```

----------

## paulbiz

I have read about similar problems in Windows caused by incompatibility between certain drivers/chipset/drives when it comes to NCQ implementation.

Is it possible to disable NCQ for a specific disk to see if this helps? I was unable to find any instructions for this on Google... maybe it would need to be a kernel patch.   :Confused: 

----------

## twam

 *paulbiz wrote:*   

> Is it possible to disable NCQ for a specific disk to see if this helps? I was unable to find any instructions for this on Google... maybe it would need to be a kernel patch.  

 

```
libata.force=noncq
```

 kernel parameter should be your friend or try

```
echo 1 > /sys/block/sda/device/queue_depth
```

----------

## paulbiz

 *twam wrote:*   

>  *paulbiz wrote:*   Is it possible to disable NCQ for a specific disk to see if this helps? I was unable to find any instructions for this on Google... maybe it would need to be a kernel patch.   
> 
> ```
> libata.force=noncq
> ```
> ...

 

Hmm, queue_depth is already 1 for that device.

I have found that in linux kernel source drivers/ata/libata-core.c there is a blacklist of various models, some are forced no-DMA and some are forced no-NCQ. I will try to add my drive in there, recompile, and see how it goes.  :Smile: 

----------

## paulbiz

Before patch, time emerge --metadata was

```
5m53.328s
```

After patch, time emerge --metadata was 

```
5m37.013s
```

Marginally less time but not a dramatic improvement of speed.  (Once the data is cached, emerge --metadata takes 6 seconds... so the other 5+ minutes is disk wait).

The real test will be to see how the system responds under load, which is highly unpredictable so I will have to play around a bit and see if I can make it go bad.

----------

## paulbiz

Well, I am sorry to report disabling NCQ did not fix it. Performance is still terrible when massive activity is happening, UI freezes etc. Once I burn away about 30 DVDs full of data to empty my spare drive (which became USB external when I ran out of space... oops), I will attempt to swap drives to see if it makes a difference.

----------

## _pi

Problem exists on 2.6.22.9 as well

----------

## 2chucky

i'm having (i had?) similar problems.

my system crashed regularly when an rsync job was running and i opened many browser windows or caused disk access by other applications.

however, now it is working better with the following changes to the kernel (2.6.24-gentoo-r4):

 set timer frequency to 1000Hz (under processor type & features)

 use deadline scheduler ("Enable the block layer" -> IO Schedulers)

 voluntary kernel preemption (under processor type & features)

 Preempt big kernel lock OFF (under processor type & features)

configuration is: 3 hard disks (1 at onboard ide channel, 2 at separate pci ide controller with pata driver), nvidia binary driver, AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+, 2GB RAM.

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7910

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7913

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7916

00:07.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7917

00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI1)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI2)

00:13.3 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI3)

00:13.4 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI4)

00:13.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 SMBus (rev 13)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Azalia

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE] (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)

04:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

04:0a.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. PCI0680 Ultra ATA-133 Host Controller (rev 02)

```

until now it's stable. maybe it helps someone. good luck!

----------

## _pi

deadline may help, but most people might not notice differences when going to 1000hz. However I'll try it none the less, maybe some magic shit will happen.

----------

## 2chucky

ah, it crashed again a few times, although it's at least a bit more stable... this sucks.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## _pi

Yes I found that out just now. I definitely see an increase in performance however just unraring or untaring a really big file kills me still.

----------

## _pi

2chucky What hard drive are you using?

----------

## 2chucky

RAID1:

hda: SAMSUNG SP1203N  -> Master onboard

sda: SAMSUNG SP1213N -> Master Silicon Image, Inc. PCI0680 Ultra ATA-133 Host Controller, Port 1

separate drive:

sdb: SAMSUNG SP2514N -> Master Silicon Image, Inc. PCI0680 Ultra ATA-133 Host Controller, Port 2

there is also a DVD drive connected to the onboard SATA port.

Swapping partitions are hda2 and sda2.

Sometimes when disk access gets high X applications slow down (the higher the disk access, the higher the probability). Shortly before X crashes there are black shadows around icons, green stripes or similar artefacts. The disks were working as expected in another computer before (single core cpu, 2 onboard IDE ports, an other nvidia graphic, but also binary driver).

I'm beyond the point where this problem drives me crazy - it's just frustating...

----------

## _pi

I think your problem is more severe than mine. However i know when I try heavy disc access everything SLOWS except for Rendering. If I want to send an IM and the window is up I can type everything in just fine except there is a massive delay between the pressing of enter and the actual sending of the message.

----------

## paulbiz

 *_pi wrote:*   

> I think your problem is more severe than mine. However i know when I try heavy disc access everything SLOWS except for Rendering. If I want to send an IM and the window is up I can type everything in just fine except there is a massive delay between the pressing of enter and the actual sending of the message.

 

Same here. Contents of my hard drive are copying while I'm at work now, so when I get home tonight I'll try to trade a different brand of drive and see if it helps! Wish me luck  :Smile: 

Update: Dealing with Baselayout/OpenRC network stuff took over my time tonight. Maybe tomorrow  :Razz: 

----------

## _pi

2.6.25 Got released tonight. here's hoping  :Smile: 

----------

## AllanLikesGentoo

My system locks up in a similar manner. Rsync backup jobs seem to aggravate it (heavy disk activity) and running X-Windows just seems to provoke it   :Smile: 

Currently, when my system locks up, it eventually get to a point where keyboard and mouse stop. My system's *disk activity* LED is ON solid. After rebooting I checked the /var/log/messages and see nothing useful.

Lately, I have been leaving my console running a tail -f /var/log/messages and this morning my system locked up again. These last on-screen messages never make it to disk so I never see them in the /var/log/messages file. The apparent problem is an IDE controller problem interacting with the disk drives. It looks like the multiple READ/WRITE DMA transfers are occurring and the system loses track of what's going on. The system tries to reset the IDE controller, succeeds, but nothing works after then. Only solution is a reboot.

A screen shot of the console is available here: http://www.mindspring.com/~agschrum/images/idefailure.jpg

The disks are of good quality and diagnostics show there are no errors. Smartctl reports no failures but does capture the state of a few errors that I can post if that helps. These errors occur either because of the system failure, or cause the system failure. Not sure which. I do not suspect the disk drives because I have had Maxtor and Western Digital drives in here before and had the same problem. I am using the Seagates because the others *did* eventually crash.

My disks are Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620A (320GB) on hda, Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3500630A (500GB) on hdb, a CD R/W on hdc, and a Seagate tape drive on hdd. DMA is enabled on hda, hdb, and hdc and disabled on hdd. I am not using the tape drive or CD drive at all lately, so only the hard drives should be involved.

Simple info: uname -a:

```
Linux galactica 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 #1 Mon Mar 31 21:21:48 EDT 2008 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP1600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

Motherboard is an ASUS A7V266-C with AMD XP 1600+ running 1.4 GB clock and 1.5 GB memory. It is not overclocked.

IDE driver used in the kernel is the  VIA IDE driver.

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP]

00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)

00:0f.0 Communication controller: Motorola Wildcard X100P

00:10.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 78)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233A ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 23)

00:11.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 23)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11DDR [GeForce2 MX200] (rev b2)
```

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP1600+

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 17 Apr 2008 11:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc

/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180

--exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/usr/portage/local/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X Xaw3d a52 aac acl alsa apache2 arts bash-completion bcmath berkdb bzip2 caps cddb cdr clamav cli cracklib crypt cscope

ctype cups curl curlwrappers dbus doc dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode esd exif expat fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb for

tran freetds ftp gd gdbm gif gimp gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm gps gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal iconv imagemagick imap imlib ipv6 isdnlog java j

avascript jbig jpeg jpeg2k kde lcms midi mikmod mime mmap mmx mng motif mp3 mpeg mssql mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nv

idia odbc offensive ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcntl pcre pdf perl plotutils png ppds pppd prelude python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline

reflection samba sasl scanner sdl session slp soap spell spl sse ssl suexec svg tcl tcltk tcpd theora threads tidy tiff tk truetype

udev unicode usb v4l vcd vhosts vim-syntax vnc vorbis win32codecs wmf wxwindows x86 xinetd xml xmlrpc xorg xosd xpm xprint xscreensa

ver xsl xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es

1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym c

opy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm

softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm aut

hz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expi

res ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy pr

oxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncur

ses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS,

PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

I'm willing to try anything people have to suggest.

Thanks,

-Allan

----------

## paulbiz

Allan, I'm not sure if your problem is exactly the same thing. Ours is SATA and the system freeze is not permanent. Mouse still moves around, but human input from mouse or keyboard may be delayed by 10 seconds or more, and possibly disk read/writes may get blocked for a long time, too. 

On my system, there's nothing in the syslog at all... top shows "99.9%wa" so it is just waiting for the disks, I guess.

2.6.25 won't compile for me  :Sad:  bug filed, will try again later.

I'm also going to experiment with different I/O schedulers on this drive to see if it helps or hurts. I've been using CFQ.

My four RAID disks are on sata_nv controller and they seem to be fine. the boot/root drive is on sata_sil24 and it is the one having problems. I also have a DVD-RW on that controller, I have not tried disconnecting it yet to see if its presence has something to do with it. I still plan on trying a different drive, too, to see if it matters (though I suspect the controller/driver). Hopefully this weekend  :Smile: 

----------

## _pi

I got a chance to try out 2.6.25 after the hell of figuring out what merged and what didn't with OpenRC220.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

My results were better the system only froze once near the begining, I have yet to play with the libata modes and change my ides to native, they were changed to legacy at one point. So I'll get back to you guys on that as soon as I have time.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Quote:*   

> I'm also going to experiment with different I/O schedulers on this drive to see if it helps or hurts. I've been using CFQ. 

 

++

that should fix the most "hangs" and hick-ups   :Smile:   (I went from deadline -> anticipatory -> cfq) cfq is the best , almost no hangs, also try to disable fair group scheduling (cpu scheduler)   :Wink: 

disabling ncq also might be an idea   :Idea: 

----------

## paulbiz

Well, CFQ is what I was using when experiencing the problems. Now I'm trying deadline. I tried NCQ enabled and no NCQ and there was no difference.

I had fair group scheduling disabled before, too. I just turned it on during the latest kernel build to see if it helps. Glad to know I'm moving in the wrong direction with all of my changes! hehe.

I'm also running latencytop now to see what it does and if it can tell me anything special when this happens. I'm really not sure what it is telling me or how often it refreshes or anything. It is somewhat thin on documentation.  :Razz: 

----------

## paulbiz

using the above mentioned config, I just encountered the symptom again. So CPU & I/O scheduler changes didn't help. Here is what latencytop showed during this time:

During UI freezes with heavy disk activity latencytop said this:

```
Cause                                               Maximum          Average

fsync() on a file                                 2474.1 msec        173.0 msec

generic_file_llseek vfs_llseek sys_lseek system_ca2075.3 msec        741.6 msec

Writing buffer to disk (synchronous)              289.5 msec         87.8 msec

Creating block layer request                      100.1 msec         45.0 msec

EXT3 Creating a file                               28.0 msec         28.0 msec

Waiting for TTY input                              23.4 msec          0.3 msec

FCNTL system call                                  19.4 msec         19.4 msec

do_select core_sys_select sys_select system_call_a  5.0 msec          0.3 msec

Waiting for event (poll)                            5.0 msec          0.5 msec

```

During normal UI functionality with heavy disk activity it said this:

```
Cause                                               Maximum          Average

fsync() on a file                                 636.3 msec         70.9 msec

Writing buffer to disk (synchronous)               13.7 msec          4.4 msec

Reading EXT3 block bitmaps                         10.0 msec         10.0 msec

Waiting for event (poll)                            5.0 msec          0.5 msec

Userspace lock contention                           5.0 msec          0.4 msec

do_select core_sys_select sys_select system_call_a  5.0 msec          0.2 msec

do_select compat_core_sys_select compat_sys_select  5.0 msec          1.0 msec

Writing data to TTY                                 1.2 msec          0.2 msec

Waiting for TTY input                               0.8 msec          0.1 msec

```

So I don't think that really tells us anything we didn't already assume. It is waiting for the disk stuff.

----------

## Dairinin

Gigabyte mobos has a "feature" to switch some ports to legacy mode even when you use ahci in general. It is done to allow windows XP users to setup system without F6 floppy.

On the first page in dmesg output you can see that ahci is not used on all ports. This behavior can be turned off in bios, try to do it and see what happens. In fact, you do not need generic ide with modern Intel chipsets >p965 at all.

Also you most probably do not need pci hotplug, so it's better to turn it off.

----------

## Gentree

also have SATA drive on sata-sil (not sata-sil24). Slugs the system bad just having it connected. I use it for backup then unplug it.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## _pi

Also it would be good to note that for me, I have tried my disks on 2 different controllers, both on board one a JMicron the other ata_piix. Both have this problem. Yeah gigabyte have that AHCI "feature" etc. I've played with it and haven't felt any different, however that was on one controller only I'

ll try to the other to see what happens.

Also about NCQ this doesn't affect me because ata_piix has no ncq support.

----------

## _pi

I turned on AHCI and all disk features to their max and I get better hdparm timings however the lag still exists....

----------

## neuron

subscribing to this.

Could people try latencytop?  I'm seing issues with programs doing fsync mostly, causing huge spikes for me.  For example pidgin does this far too often, fsync on ext3 sync's everything to disk, not just the file in cache, so any io bottlenecks are made very visible by fsync's.

----------

## paulbiz

Alright, last night I migrated everything over to a new drive, and aside from being quieter and faster, the problem still exists.  :Sad: 

neuron, I posted by latencytop results earlier in the thread, with what sounds like the same results as you. Also, if I type "sync" at a shell prompt during this slowdown, it can sometimes take MINUTES for it to complete sync. Now, part of that could be my huge cache (I have 8 GB of RAM) but the delays happen even on a freshly booted system with hardly any cache in use. 

The problem is not necessarily caused by huge amounts of data being written, but rather it seems the frequency of writes. If there are tons of separate tiny reads/writes going on it is worse than one large write. 

For me, it is at its worst when I am downloading usenet headers with BNR2, a multi-threaded newsreader. I have 15 connections to news servers all downloading headers at once. On my old computer (slow IDE hard drives, P4 2.8ghz CPU, 1 gig RAM) this was no problem, it went smooth and the system was perfectly usable. On my new system (fast SATA hard drives, C2D E6600 OC to 3ghz, 8 gig RAM) it causes this UI lockup and the actual header updates take LONGER than they did on the older, slower system. Sometimes the wait for the disk is so bad that the connection to the news server disconnects because of idle timeout in the middle of downloading the headers.

----------

## Sujao

It seems I have the same problem: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5070001.html#507000

Can we blame the chipset manufacturer for not publishing specifications or is it the kernel peoples fault? In the former case I would like to write a "hate mail"    :Mad: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

you guys tried tuning the VFS ?

try out hte following for test-purposes   :Idea: 

```
echo 66 > /proc/sys/vm/mapped

echo 3000 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_expire_centisecs

echo 3000  > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs

echo 10   > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_background_ratio

echo 95   > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_ratio

echo 100000 > /proc/sys/vm/vfs_cache_pressure
```

----------

## paulbiz

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> you guys tried tuning the VFS ?
> 
> try out hte following for test-purposes  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I will try those when I get home from work. My current settings:

```
/proc/sys/vm/mapped - does not exist

/proc/sys/vm/dirty_expire_centisecs - 2999

/proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs - 1499

/proc/sys/vm/dirty_background_ratio - 5

/proc/sys/vm/dirty_ratio - 10

/proc/sys/vm/vfs_cache_pressure - 100
```

----------

## _pi

For some reason for every program the only thing that comes under latency top even in heavy use is waiting for CPU.... what kernel config do you need for it?

Also those VFS options slowed down desktop use alot.

----------

## paulbiz

 *_pi wrote:*   

> For some reason for every program the only thing that comes under latency top even in heavy use is waiting for CPU.... what kernel config do you need for it?
> 
> Also those VFS options slowed down desktop use alot.

 

If you enabled it in kernel config (it is a new option in 2.6.25 kernel), it still does not enable itself at runtime. You have to turn it on with:

```
sudo sysctl -w kernel.latencytop=1
```

Then latencytop should show all the info.

----------

## _pi

Yeah I did that I didn't know you had to set that value. Also I urge you to try Vanilla kernel it seems that the gentoo patch set slows things down visibly, at least for me it does.

----------

## _pi

```
Cause                                               Maximum          Average

fsync() on a file                                 130.8 msec         36.6 msec

Writing buffer to disk (synchronous)               87.1 msec          5.1 msec

Creating block layer request                       52.6 msec          5.9 msec

Writing a page to disk                             29.7 msec          3.2 msec

Page fault                                          8.9 msec          4.9 msec

Waiting for event (poll)                            5.0 msec          0.4 msec

do_select core_sys_select sys_select sysenter_past  5.0 msec          0.7 msec

sys_epoll_wait sysenter_past_esp                    5.0 msec          1.6 msec

Userspace lock contention                           4.9 msec          1.0 msec

```

Something is definitely wrong here. This is "normal load"

----------

## paulbiz

doing some googling, it seems this is a known problem with the combination of sata + ext3 + fsync. Apparently it has something to do with the way ext3 implements fsync, and may not be a problem with a different filesystem (or maybe it is a problem with all journaling filesystems?). Due to the size of the disks, I simply cannot afford the days a fsck could take on a non-journaled FS. 

I might try to rotate my disks again tonight and switch from ext3 to reiser or xfs to see if it helps.

We are all (who are having this problem) using ext3 here, right?

----------

## _pi

I am using ext3, could I get links, I have a massive ammount of data, so I'd wanna look at any possible workarounds.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

with which mount-option do you guys mount your ext3-partitions ?

default(s) ?

you could try out commit=120, data=writeback or something like that if improves anything (which of course isn't a solution for 24/7 usage for data safety's sake)

here some stuff for reading:

 lkml.org fsync ext3 

----------

## _pi

/dev/sda1               /               ext3            defaults,atime          0 1

/dev/sda2               /home/          ext3            defaults,atime          0 1

/dev/sda3               /boot           ext2            defaults,atime          1 1

----------

## paulbiz

I just had an idea. I can mount ext3 as ext2. That would be a fast way to test to see if it is a problem with ext3's journaling without actually reformatting.  :Smile:  I 'll try it in 3 hours when I'm home.  :Smile: 

Here's my relevant portion of fstab:

```
/dev/sda1        /boot   ext2    defaults                1 2

/dev/sda5        /       ext3    defaults,commit=300,noatime,nodiratime          0 1

/dev/sda6       /home   ext3    defaults,commit=300,noatime,nodiratime
```

----------

## _pi

The fstab options kernelofTruth gave me worked quite well with what I have. Everything writes perfectly, I can unrar things in the background, etc without lag on the desktop. Latencytop never shows fsync exceeding 200 However not all of it is gone.

----------

## paulbiz

I think that lends more credibility to the theory that the ext3 journaling is at the center of the problem. The option "data=writeback", from what I understand, causes the journaling and data to get written out of order, which makes things quite fast, but can be a nightmare if your system crashes because the data and the journal may not match, resulting in files containing the wrong contents and things like that. (which somewhat defeats the purpose of journaling from a data-integrity standpoint). I guess that's why KoT said it's not a solution for safety's sake.  :Smile: 

----------

## paulbiz

 *_pi wrote:*   

> I am using ext3, could I get links, I have a massive ammount of data, so I'd wanna look at any possible workarounds.

 

Here is a page with discussion by Linus himself regarding what appears to be this same problem:

http://kerneltrap.org/node/14148

It seems he is not a fan of ext3. I quote: "I hate hate hate it. It's totally unusable, imnsho."  :Razz: 

----------

## _pi

You're right. I took off data=writeback, even with noatime and nodiratime it pretty much goes back to the way it was. >.>

----------

## neuron

 *paulbiz wrote:*   

> It seems he is not a fan of ext3. I quote: "I hate hate hate it. It's totally unusable, imnsho." 

 

He's not a fan of how ext3 handles fsync, not ext3 in general, and I think pretty much everyone (including the developers) dont like the fsync situation.  ext3's current fsync does not just sync current file, it flushes everything in memory to disk.

 *paulbiz wrote:*   

> I might try to rotate my disks again tonight and switch from ext3 to reiser or xfs to see if it helps.

 

That'd have about the same effect as changing ext3 to not journal as carefully, I'd strongly advice against using xfs unless you have a ups.

I see a lot of people using atime, unless you specifically need access times I'd STRONGLY advice noatime, it saves you some disk io.

And people seing lag spikes on fsync's, lower your dirty ratio, so the data has to be flushed to disk more often, dont make it higher, you'll get performance that's smooth for a while and then a massive lagspike.

Try echo 2 >  /proc/sys/vm/dirty_ratio

----------

## RaSTuS

I have this problem also, it started happening when I installed my Asus DRW-2014L1T Sata DVD-RW.  This creates the deviice /dev/sr(n) or /dev/scsi/sr(n) (depending on your udev setup), /dev/sr0 in my case.

I have seen kernel messages in the boot process stating that the 'sr' module is buggy and not to use it.  The messages fly past so quick you will rarely see it, I was lucky my machine locked up on boot the other day so I had the chance to spot it.

It recommends using the scsi generic module, and the sg(n) device file until the problem is resolved.  Hope this helps.

btw: my current kernel is linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r2.

----------

## _pi

Hokay, so I pretty much enabled writeback on the drives and rebooted, stupid mistake openRC doesn't delete mtab and thus I'm stuck in an unworkable system (CURSE YOU INIT SCRIPTS). So when I get home I'll probably mount the drive using the gentoo CD boot into it and try my luck with that dirty_ratio, after I screw around with halt.sh.  :Neutral: 

----------

## paulbiz

I reformatted my /home partition to xfs and the problem is GONE!  :Very Happy:   I ran the combination of downloading usenet headers + opening Thunderbird + opening Akregator, all of which thrash the disk pretty well (and all of which would cause the UI freezes before) and everything is running perfectly smooth.

neuron, you're right, I did misinterpret that quote, and by reading the rest of that thread it appears he actually uses ext3. My apologies! (I also learned something from that thread: noatime implies nodiratime, so there's no reason to have both in the mount options.)

I do have a UPS, but I do have the occasional system crash. Why the warning about xfs? Does it not recover well? I used xfs on my old computer and was disappointed at how slow it was when dealing with directories containing a large number of files, but I don't think I ever had any lost data (as far as I noticed). 

Is there a journaled FS other than ext3 that is recommended for data safety? I've never tried reiserfs.

JFS is the only one on my "banned" list. It was fast, but horrible horrible horrible when it comes to data integrity and recovery. About half the time it would be unable to replay the journal log, so it would do a full fsck which took about a year to complete, and would always destroy files in the process. Even when the log did replay, the FS was usually corrupted. I lost over 100000 filenames because of JFS's inability to deal with crashes/power outages. Most of the data was fully in tact, but the filenames were all renamed to the inode number or something like that and they were all dumped into one directory. Not fun! (I had been using JFS on OS/2 and Linux systems, and after having it bite me in the same way on both operating systems, I got rid of it and never used it again.)

----------

## Dairinin

paulbiz, I'm glad you found the root of your problems. The sad fact is that only ext3 can do full data journaling.

I had lots of troubles with reiser3 before, as after power outrages there where lots of file version collisions and cache corruptions. At last I had to move root to ext3, and I did not notice slowdowns at all. In fact, portage cache update and kernel tarball unpack became even faster. I have a Gigabyte mobo with ich9r, which I run in ahci mode, and old sata150 WD drive for root.

----------

## RaSTuS

As I mentioned in the 4th post above this, I have this prob also, and I've been using xfs for ages.

I've been reading the Linux Kernel Mailing Lists (http://lkml.org) for over 2 hours and this seems to be a huge problem for them, seems the code that used to be in ide-scsi isn't merging into libata very well.  There's a lot of patches being submitted, but they have'nt cracked it yet.

Let's hope it makes it into 2.6.26.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Dairinin wrote:*   

> paulbiz, I'm glad you found the root of your problems. The sad fact is that only ext3 can do full data journaling.
> 
> I had lots of troubles with reiser3 before, as after power outrages there where lots of file version collisions and cache corruptions. At last I had to move root to ext3, and I did not notice slowdowns at all. In fact, portage cache update and kernel tarball unpack became even faster. I have a Gigabyte mobo with ich9r, which I run in ahci mode, and old sata150 WD drive for root.

 

you knew that reiserfs support data=journal, too ?   :Smile: 

----------

## neuron

 *paulbiz wrote:*   

> I do have a UPS, but I do have the occasional system crash. Why the warning about xfs? Does it not recover well? I used xfs on my old computer and was disappointed at how slow it was when dealing with directories containing a large number of files, but I don't think I ever had any lost data (as far as I noticed). 

 

XFS doesn't journal quite as carefully as ext3 does, and it keeps a lot of data in memory.  It's not a problem aslong as the system doesn't go down, but then again, if you were planning it that way you could be using ext2  :Wink: 

----------

## Dairinin

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *Dairinin wrote:*   paulbiz, I'm glad you found the root of your problems. The sad fact is that only ext3 can do full data journaling.
> 
> I had lots of troubles with reiser3 before, as after power outrages there where lots of file version collisions and cache corruptions. At last I had to move root to ext3, and I did not notice slowdowns at all. In fact, portage cache update and kernel tarball unpack became even faster. I have a Gigabyte mobo with ich9r, which I run in ahci mode, and old sata150 WD drive for root. 
> 
> you knew that reiserfs support data=journal, too ?  

 

Supports, yes. But I was not brave enough to use it on root and can not recomend it  :Smile: )

----------

## paulbiz

 *neuron wrote:*   

> XFS doesn't journal quite as carefully as ext3 does, and it keeps a lot of data in memory.  It's not a problem aslong as the system doesn't go down, but then again, if you were planning it that way you could be using ext2 

 

You're right, it seems XFS only journals the filesystem metadata (same as JFS) but not the data itself. It seems ext3 and reiserfs are the only mainstream FS that offer that. Perhaps Reiser4 and ext4, but I'm not sure if I am brave enough to try those.

I might reformat again tonight and give reiserfs with full journaling a go. Thankfully my /home partition is really the only one that is a problem for me, and it's small enough to back up to external USB drive and restore in a few hours total. It is mostly large files, MAME ROMs & CHD, vmware drive images and ISO of different distros, so it's not too bad of a backup task in reality.

My root is ext3, but I do all compiling in /dev/shm so I don't have any noticeable slowdown problems there. My RAID is ext3, but performance is not a problem there for some reason. It is dmcrypt on top of software RAID5, so perhaps one of those layers is making the ext3 behavior a non-issue?

I found this paper by IBM which describes an ext3 problem that may be similar to our own, maybe their suggestion can help _pi out. They offer these magic numbers:

```
echo 40 0 0 0 60 300 60 0 0 > /proc/sys/vm/bdflush
```

 *Quote:*   

> These new bdflush settings will cause kupdate to run every 0.6 seconds rather than every 5 seconds. In addition, they tell the kernel to flush a dirty buffer after 3 seconds rather than 30, the default. By flushing recently-modified data to disk more regularly, these write storms can be avoided. It's slightly less efficient to do things this way, since the kernel will have fewer opportunities to combine writes. But for a busy server, writes will happen more consistently, and interactive performance will be greatly improved.

 

----------

## lagalopex

```
# cat /proc/sys/vm/bdflush

cat: /proc/sys/vm/bdflush: No such file or directory
```

----------

## paulbiz

I overlooked the fact that the article was written in 2001. Sorry!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## _pi

I would not suggest doing write back on / because gentoo likes to mount it with full journaling and in my experiance it has fucked up the read/write remount of / when putting in data=writeback   :Evil or Very Mad:  init scripts.....

----------

## beacher

Just an odd observation that I have.

I just got through installing 2007 stable on a fully raid1 sata system.  This is the first time getting all drives on sata, so I screwed up lilo or mdadm a few times and had to boot to the installer and chroot in.  I had *no* problem with my drives when I was chrooted from an install CD.  I was able to emerge mysql and php and apache2 without thinking twice.  I finally fixed my raid/boot problems and booted to my kernel, and now I'm lucky to keep it online.    It locks up to the point of where it drops the network connection.

All I'm saying is that I think there's a difference between the installer kernel and our kernels and I think that's where the problem lies.

I'm trying to emerge kde now (a NAS with grip that comes up automatically so it can rip and stage) and it makes it through 10 packages before going offline without any notice inside the messages.  It's driving me nuts.

-B

----------

## neuron

 *beacher wrote:*   

> Just an odd observation that I have.
> 
> I just got through installing 2007 stable on a fully raid1 sata system.  This is the first time getting all drives on sata, so I screwed up lilo or mdadm a few times and had to boot to the installer and chroot in.  I had *no* problem with my drives when I was chrooted from an install CD.  I was able to emerge mysql and php and apache2 without thinking twice.  I finally fixed my raid/boot problems and booted to my kernel, and now I'm lucky to keep it online.    It locks up to the point of where it drops the network connection.
> 
> All I'm saying is that I think there's a difference between the installer kernel and our kernels and I think that's where the problem lies.
> ...

 

Boot from the kernel, zcat /proc/config.gz and use that config for your live system, should be easy to figure out if that's the problem.

----------

## Mad Merlin

There's a kernel bug open about this: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7372

----------

## beacher

Nope.. that didn't do the trick... Still stuck.

----------

